# Pinnacle Cart: Has Anyone Used This Cart??



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I just found this cart tonight, while searching through some of my competitior's sites...I noticed one of the better sites was powered by Pinnacle Cart. 

I wondered if anyone was familiar with this prograom, and if they could weigh in on it's advantages/disadvantages, etc. I have been considering cubecart (still am) but I want to weigh all my options first.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't heard of Pinnacle cart, but then again, there's probably a lot of carts I haven't heard of.

One thing to remember though is that most of what you see in different sites is a function of a web designer or web developer, not a function of a specific cart. 

If you see a store that "looks" nice, that's usually because someone spent the hours customizing it to _make_ it look that way (or paid someone else to do it for them).


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

That's very true Rodney. I suppose I was particularly impressed with the ease of use, and the function of the cart itself, though many carts out there have many of the same attributes. It all boils down to what features are right for the individual, I suppose.


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

I gave them a try a couple of years ago. Had various problems with the pre-installed payment gateway for my processor not passing the info correctly. Submitted tickets that took a month or more to get a response without being fixed. Attempted to cancel the whole thing with no success. Finally, had the charge blocked by my cc company only to get emails for several more months from them to update my payment details. Just my personal experience.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow. That sounds like a headache. Well, this is the very first shopping cart I will have set up entirely on my own, So I am looking for one that is fairly simple to set up and configure. At the same time, I'm not afraid to learn how to use or set up the program, it's just that I don't want to devote every second of my professional life setting up a shopping cart. 

Rodney, I have heard you suggest Cubecart a few times. I plan to begin my site with about 150 designs, and will gradually increase over time. As I said, this is my first experience setting up a cart, but I'm not afraid to learn. I also don't want to spend a fortune on the program. Do you believe Cubecart would be right for me?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney, I have heard you suggest Cubecart a few times. I plan to begin my site with about 150 designs, and will gradually increase over time. As I said, this is my first experience setting up a cart, but I'm not afraid to learn. I also don't want to spend a fortune on the program. Do you believe Cubecart would be right for me?


There's a lot of options to try out that would fit you.

But without knowing your level of comfort/knowledge in getting in there and customizing things, it's hard to say which would be a perfect fit.

Since there are a lot of good free shopping carts (zen cart/oscommerce/cubecart/etc), it might be worth it for you to try setting them up on your site to see which is easiest for you.

Some people prefer zencart over cubecart, some people prefer neither and would rather have something that requires less setup time on their part, so they pay for hosted solutions like yahoo store or monstercommerce.

I say just take some time and give them a shot. Many webhosts have one click installs (through their cpanel/control panel) of some of the major free shopping carts.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have only recently learned how to build websites, and I feel moderately comfortable in most areas but by no means have I "mastered" any portion of the process.  I have been just taking it a day at a time up until now. On the bright side, the one area I know NOTHING abnout is how to create flash, and I most definitely will not be using very much (if any) on my site, my goal here is to sell after all, not frustrate.


----------

